# Drum fishing with braid



## joe93 (Aug 2, 2013)

I will be coming down to the outer banks in a few weeks and I have an avet spooled with 30# braid I usually use for stripers, is it considered bad taste to use braid on a heaver for drum? I know it is for pin rigging. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

joe93 said:


> I will be coming down to the outer banks in a few weeks and I have an avet spooled with 30# braid I usually use for stripers, is it considered bad taste to use braid on a heaver for drum? I know it is for pin rigging. Thanks for any insight.


Only on the point


9


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

On an open beach without a crowd...use it. On the point, or pier, I would leave it in the truck.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Don't let Garboman see this post 

I prefer mono but if braid is what you have and no one else is around to complain go for it. One tangle at night and you are going to switch to mono though.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I like braid backing with a 150yd or so mono topper if I have a choice


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

+1 no no at the point or the pier other than that guess it's all what you prefer. Tried braid on a heaver for a year didn't like it do to the no stretch, kinda like the moment or two mono stretch gives you. But that's just me if your confident in it have at it.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

you better have a long leader because landing a drum with braid will cut you.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

No, no, and no!!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

I forgot to ask before I answered but you do plan on putting on a shockleader? Because that is a must, you didn't state that in your question so I thought id ask.


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry to be a noob here, but could someone fill me in on what the issue is with using braid? Thanks.


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

Hard to explain, but use it at the Point, a pier, or a crowded beach where they're catching them and you'll learn firsthand


----------



## Fishin Bubba (Apr 19, 2012)

Braid is very abrasive to mono and will cut it if it hits it and lines are tight. Also, will cut you if you have to handle it with a big fish on it. Do not use it at the point or on the piers. Rodanthe Pier has banned its use for any fishing on the pier.


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Fishin Bubba said:


> Rodanthe Pier has banned its use for any fishing on the pier.


Really - Even for throwing a Gotcha or Stingsilver? Were staying a couple houses from the pier later in Oct. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Fishin Bubba said:


> Braid is very abrasive to mono and will cut it if it hits it and lines are tight.


No it isn't, and no it won't. It's just stupid anti-braid bullcrap.


The razor-like properties aren't real. The tangles, however, are VERY real and VERY bad.


----------



## Petersen (Apr 22, 2011)

dudeondacouch said:


> No it isn't, and no it won't. It's just stupid anti-braid bullcrap.
> 
> 
> The razor-like properties aren't real. The tangles, however, are VERY real and VERY bad.


Yes it is and yes it will. Big drum on braid moving across a pier will cut every tight mono line it hits


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Petersen said:


> Yes it is and yes it will. Big drum on braid moving across a pier will cut every tight mono line it hits


Set up a tight piece of mono and string a hacksaw with braid. Try to saw through the mono. Then try some more. Report back when you see how silly the idea is.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I usually dont jump in on these arguments anymore but I've seen first hand the damage braid can and will do. I've seen it cut other lines. In the surf and on the boat bottom fishing. 80lb braid will cut 200 lb mono like butter. I've also got a scar around my ankle where braid sliced through a pair of blue jeans like a new filet knife and went deep into my leg.

It's just a common courtesy that when a big group of people are fishing elbow to a$$ that everyone fishes relativley the same (ie, the point). Having several fish wrapped in and out of one another in a drum bite, it's no fun to have to deal with the braid inthere as well.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

dudeondacouch said:


> No it isn't, and no it won't. It's just stupid anti-braid bullcrap."
> 
> You don't have a clue dude


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> Set up a tight piece of mono and string a hacksaw with braid. Try to saw through the mono. Then try some more. Report back when you see how silly the idea is.


nevermind


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

bronzbck1 said:


> You don't have a clue dude


What an intelligent and well thought-out argument.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I fished 20# Fireline for a couple trips some years ago, and actually really like the sensitivity it produced. I mean you could feel every single flip of the sinker when it was rolling along the bottom. I did not fish it in a heavy crowd and used a mono shocker. What I didnt like about it was it didnt seem to be very abraision resistent and I had a problem with it actually cutting itself off down in the spool if I got even the slightest fluff during a cast. Lost right many rigs do to that. Now I havent fished any of the new braids, I went back to Sufix Tri 17#, so the new stuff might be better. I caught my biggest Drum to date on 20# Fireline in 2005, 52"x31".

I will say I use it almost exclusively(Sufix 832) on my spinning reels for jigging, throwing metal, and small bottom fish; zero issues there. 

As for cutting mono like butter, I think that argument is over-exaggerated, there have been tests done over and over, and I think people are quick to jump on the bandwagon about it. I have been involved with tangles between mono and braid, and they are indeed a pain in the rear. Other than that though, I say pay attention to what you are doing, be curteous of other fisherman, and rock on.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

dudeondacouch said:


> What an intelligent and well thought-out argument.


No argument to it. If you ever caught big drum or was around people that are, you would know how stupid your answers are. Oh that's right you just post to argu.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

bronzbck1 said:


> No argument to it. If you ever caught big drum or was around people that are, you would know how stupid your answers are. Oh that's right you just post to argu.


You have no evidence to back up your claims.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

If it's good braid it won't cut, cheap chit (most PP) will slice it like butter. Seen it with my own eyes! Any line with a fish on that hits a tight line and runs against it will cut it


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

dudeondacouch said:


> You have no evidence to back up your claims.


It is called experience. Fishing, you should try it some time you would know


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NC KingFisher said:


> If it's good braid it won't cut, cheap chit (most PP) will slice it like butter. Seen it with my own eyes! *Any line with a fish on that hits a tight line and runs against it will cut it*


yep, you can bet on it....


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Point Fishing (Not that it matters anymore) It "WAS" all about everyone have the same Weight, pretty much the same Diameter Line, to accomplish the SAME Drift and Everyone working together. To untangle Lines when someone has a fish on.. That was then.. Now people have no respect.. It only works if everyone is doin the same thing. Recent years say 09 and up, most not all, of what I consider "REAL" Drum Fishermen do not even bother to come down here anymore.. Dem Days are Done.. So what you get out there now is Folks throwin Braid, folks Throwin all different Weights 4, 5, 6, 8's.. All this causes is the Biggest Cluster [email protected] and Spider Web you have ever seen, cause Folks "Want to do it their way" Which ruins it for everyone that was Taught to Do it the RIGHT Way.. 

It honestly does not matter at this Point, with the Point Closed at Night in the Spring (Every Year) You get a Better Run of Spring Drum at the Point, then you do in the Fall, now with the [email protected] in DC having the Beaches closed down here.. It just doesn't Matter.. 

Add this simple fact to you'alls arsenal , a 60 pound Drum Will Kick Your @ss with no Stretch Line...Mono Acts like a Shock absorber when Fighting the Fish.. 
JAM


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

Great post Jam


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Well said Jam ---


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Internet blew it out pretty good as well I'd say.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

drumchaser said:


> Internet blew it out pretty good as well I'd say.


Would not say the Internet Blew it out, I have fished with 300 folks at a Time doin it Right and we all caught.. What the Internet does do is it Makes Internet-Heroes, who think they know it all and know better how to do it then the folks that actually do it, and have been doin it forever..Some of the biggest crowd I had ever seen there was before the Inet got rollin... But people were more respectful.... Towards the end of My Drum Career, people were setting up Chairs and Sand Spikes at the Tip of the Point.. Can you say Clueless.. Back in the Day there was always an Enforcer or "COP" if you will Barking orders at everyone: "Shift to the Left" "Keep It Moving" "Get in front of Your Line" and so on.. Those guys made it work.. Now its a Free For all of Mostly Morons and No body catches.. JMHO
JAM


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Also, if you are sandspiking an open beach, your sinker will not hold as well. The no stretch properties of braid could pull your sinker out if the current is running good. 
Jam - speaking of enforcers, I saw Jack the other dayat avalon. It was Always a trip fishing w him in a crowd.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Are you saying Mr. Dean would yell at some poor fella just cause he was fishing (8) 1 oz sinkers on his two drop bottom rig, on his 7 ft rod on the tip of the point in the middle of a SW bite.
I miss the old days.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumrun said:


> Are you saying Mr. Dean would yell at some poor fella just cause he was fishing (8) 1 oz sinkers on his two drop bottom rig, on his 7 ft rod on the tip of the point in the middle of a SW bite.
> I miss the old days.


 Randy,he enforces on the planks too... Seen him yell at many a one that would throw a bait from the tee over the top of our heads on the end,man would he go off on that...


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Glad to hear Jacks back !!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Two most excellent observations there JAM. While I don't know your exact qualifications for " real " drum fishermen, you may include me in your statement


> Recent years say 09 and up, most not all, of what I consider "REAL" Drum Fishermen do not even bother to come down here anymore..


 The same also applied, not necessarily as stringent, to fishing the bars during the old striper runs.

I use to make 4-5 trips per year to the OBX but my last trip was 2005. Lots of folks out here just like me who simply can't take the chance of driving 400-500 miles and have a beach closed while your riding by Ramp 27,etc., rods already rigged, fresh bait in the cooler, and $1000 just plucked down for a weeks rent and groceries.


----------

